# TIJUANA PAINT & LOWRIDER SHOPS



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I've heard of South Side in TJ, but are there other shops down there? Are they any good? Anyone ever dealt with them and what are prices like down there?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

yup there's a boulevard in mexicali


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Nov 7 2004, 08:36 PM
> *yup there's a boulevard in mexicali
> [snapback]2369917[/snapback]​*


ISN'T THAT WHERE THEY DO CHROME AT?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Really cheap and I would say they are OK


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

That depends on how much spanish you speak and how well you know those running the shop before I would get into all that.I had a friend one time that brought his ride to T.J. to get his upholstery done cheap and instead they stashed some drugs into hi trunk,called the federales and took him to jail where they played russian roulet and put electrical wires on him and spyayed him with water for 3 days!!!!

Three thousand dollars of bribery from his family was the cost to regain his personal freedom!!!

THREE THOUSAND BUCKS AND NO UPHOLSTERY DONE............IS NOT WHAT I CONSIDER CHEAP!!!

MS


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Nov 8 2004, 10:36 PM
> *That depends on how much spanish you speak and how well you know those running the shop before I would get into all that.I had a friend one time that brought his ride to T.J. to get his upholstery done cheap and instead they stashed some drugs into hi trunk,called the federales and took him to jail where they played russian roulet and put electrical wires on him and spyayed him with water for 3 days!!!!
> 
> Three thousand dollars of bribery from his family was the cost to regain his personal freedom!!!
> ...


Damn, that's fucked up...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Nov 8 2004, 11:36 PM
> *That depends on how much spanish you speak and how well you know those running the shop before I would get into all that.I had a friend one time that brought his ride to T.J. to get his upholstery done cheap and instead they stashed some drugs into hi trunk,called the federales and took him to jail where they played russian roulet and put electrical wires on him and spyayed him with water for 3 days!!!!
> 
> Three thousand dollars of bribery from his family was the cost to regain his personal freedom!!!
> ...



gpd damn that fuckin sucks.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

You always run a risk in TJ. Ive had my fair share of bad experiences there too :angry:


----------



## CUT-T (Oct 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 7 2004, 08:32 PM
> *I've heard of South Side in TJ, but are there other shops down there? Are they any good? Anyone ever dealt with them and what are prices like down there?
> [snapback]2369909[/snapback]​*


Don't do it seena. its not worth the risk


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Dont take a done up car to TJ. :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

leave your caddy behind when you move...i'll give it a loving home :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I HEARD SUPERNATURAL IS MOVING TO TJ? :dunno:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

i been scanning this topic for info, on the tj shops because i myself was considering after sellin my mustang , taking my next ride out there because i heard everything is cheaper in mexico espescially labor intensive jobs suchs as body work and upholstery but then i wonder whats the quality level, i mean you never hear , " yea the homie just got his showcar done in tj" so i mean you guys with experience with shops in tj, give us more info, whats the qaulity like , even pics. and names of shops to go to and to stay away from. to help other homies and keep them out of harms way i.e. mustangsalli's homie. also hook us up with price quotes of what it costs down there?


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 8 2004, 09:49 AM
> *Really cheap and I would say they are OK
> [snapback]2371546[/snapback]​*


cheap like the hookers???


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 8 2004, 09:58 PM
> *You always run a risk in TJ. Ive had my fair share of bad experiences there too :angry:
> [snapback]2373809[/snapback]​*


I've been there a few times. I think the worst experience I had was eating a taco from a road side stand. I suddenly felt the urge to shit within 13 seconds of eating it, ran to the bathroom where some torta had kindly shitted on the floor, and then somehow negotiated my way to the seat w/o stepping in shit. Will never ever ever do that again. :angry:


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Nov 8 2004, 10:36 PM
> *That depends on how much spanish you speak and how well you know those running the shop before I would get into all that.I had a friend one time that brought his ride to T.J. to get his upholstery done cheap and instead they stashed some drugs into hi trunk,called the federales and took him to jail where they played russian roulet and put electrical wires on him and spyayed him with water for 3 days!!!!
> 
> Three thousand dollars of bribery from his family was the cost to regain his personal freedom!!!
> ...


 I seen that movie too on channel 34 :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Nov 9 2004, 03:14 AM
> *cheap like the hookers???
> [snapback]2374762[/snapback]​*


Last time I was there, the bouncers at the club were draggin me in there trying to hook me up with some whores. It was funny, they were saying "Come in.....drink....drink.......women....women.........sucky-fucky............sucky-fucky" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Nov 8 2004, 08:36 PM
> *That depends on how much spanish you speak and how well you know those running the shop before I would get into all that.I had a friend one time that brought his ride to T.J. to get his upholstery done cheap and instead they stashed some drugs into hi trunk,called the federales and took him to jail where they played russian roulet and put electrical wires on him and spyayed him with water for 3 days!!!!
> 
> Three thousand dollars of bribery from his family was the cost to regain his personal freedom!!!
> ...


Thats sounds like some good advice.........I just figured when I'm down there, I'd find someone trust worthy and reputable on the US side of the border who was experienced in that field.........and thus have that person handle any sort of negotiations. I'm not even sure if I'd want my car to go down there for a few reasons:

1) insurance doesn't cover me there
2) not sure about the quality of the work....thats what I'm trying to find out here......also want to know of some shops that I can trust. Don't want to end up in mexican prison..........that roadside taco was enough.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Nov 8 2004, 10:28 PM
> *leave your caddy behind when you move...i'll give it a loving home  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2373878[/snapback]​*


No way man. Can't live down there w/o the Caddy. I'll leave you the Honda


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 9 2004, 05:18 AM
> *I've been there a few times. I think the worst experience I had was eating a taco from a road side stand. I suddenly felt the urge to shit within 13 seconds of eating it, ran to the bathroom where some torta had kindly shitted on the floor, and then somehow negotiated my way to the seat w/o stepping in shit. Will never ever ever do that again.  :angry:
> [snapback]2375274[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

does it come with 100 spokes?????!!!!!





> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 9 2004, 10:41 AM
> *No way man. Can't live down there w/o the Caddy. I'll leave you the Honda
> [snapback]2375303[/snapback]​*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Nov 9 2004, 07:50 AM
> *does it come with 100 spokes?????!!!!!
> [snapback]2375649[/snapback]​*


28 spokes more than yours


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 9 2004, 05:41 AM
> *No way man. Can't live down there w/o the Caddy. I'll leave you the Honda
> [snapback]2375303[/snapback]​*


i'll pass on the honda...but if you change your mind about the caddy i'll be more than happy to take care of it :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Nov 9 2004, 06:23 PM
> *i'll pass on the honda...but if you change your mind about the caddy i'll be more than happy to take care of it  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2377731[/snapback]​*


What???????? You should change your name to PICKYBASTARD :roflmao:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

I don't have a Honda.





> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 9 2004, 06:17 PM
> *28 spokes more than yours
> [snapback]2376626[/snapback]​*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Nov 10 2004, 05:55 AM
> *I don't have a Honda.
> [snapback]2379749[/snapback]​*


you missed the point.........remember when you two were arguing over 100 spokes vs. 72 spokes.


----------



## SICBSTRD (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 10 2004, 03:43 AM
> *What???????? You should change your name to PICKYBASTARD :roflmao:
> [snapback]2379349[/snapback]​*


lmao i might just do that :biggrin:


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Had a bad experience with a paint shop down there...Went to get something to eat and when I came back the fools were in there drinking and painting with no masks or anything locked up in the booth...They had already sprayed 2 coat of base and then by time we got the car back you could feel the metellic was on the outside. ..lesson one never leave your car alone...a friend went down there and had a very good paint job done on his car he was very happy with until he hit the border...that dumb ass ask why he was in TJ...and you know you could still smell the paint. he said next thing he knew the officer had a big belt buckle and started leaning all over the freshly painted car scratching it all up...couldn't do a damn thing about it either... Cadillac upholstery does a really good job, and very reasonable, but be prepared for a long long day...Go with some one who knows the territory and get mexican insurance before you go across...Remember cheaper is not always better...Good luck with your car...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Nov 10 2004, 09:45 PM
> *Had a bad experience with a paint shop down there...Went to get something to eat and when I came back the fools were in there drinking and painting with no masks or anything locked up in the booth...They had already sprayed 2 coat of base and then by time we got the car back you could feel the metellic was on the outside. ..lesson one never leave your car alone...a friend went down there and had a very good paint job done on his car he was very happy with until he hit the border...that dumb ass ask why he was in TJ...and you know you could still smell the paint. he said next thing he knew the officer had a big belt buckle and started leaning all over the freshly painted car scratching it all up...couldn't do a damn thing about it either... Cadillac upholstery does a really good job, and very reasonable, but be prepared for a long long day...Go with some one who knows the territory and get mexican insurance before you go across...Remember cheaper is not always better...Good luck with your car...
> [snapback]2383382[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the advice. I doubt I'll get anything done down there. I was wondering about it b/c I got a friend out here who used to get things done in Mexico when he lived down in Cali. Thought I'd see what others thought of gettin work done down there.


----------



## mad_joker (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Nov 8 2004, 10:11 PM~2373729
> *gpd damn that fuckin sucks.
> *


lmfao :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :uh: thats straight up bullshit dawg get a job :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mad_joker (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mad_joker_@May 18 2007, 04:18 AM~7929078
> *lmfao :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :uh:  thats straight up bullshit dawg get a job :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 they do fuckin tight up jobs down there and nobodys gonna assault or kidnapp yuor asses lmfao fuckin pussy asses


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

if you cant visit your painter within a reasonable car drive trip, dont drop of the car there. plus why would you want someone in TJ to do work on the car? park the car in the garage save some chips and do it with somone who has a shop and has insurance on the place. i sense a pattern here chicken, first the chrome now TJ? i think you are trying to hard to save some money.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ive seen two cars that are full show cars built in T.J from what i hear its who you know out there, both cars are some real fine detailed rides and honestly i wouldnt be able to tell the difference between the U.S. work and the T.J work...............

if you give the labor workers an extra tip on the side they will go the extra mile.........


i had my seats upholstered out there and am satisfied for what i paid, now if i would have paid 2k out here i might be a bit picky, but for the quality and price i was happy


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 18 2007, 12:35 PM~7931390
> *ive seen two cars that are full show cars built in T.J from what i hear its who you know out there, both cars are some real fine detailed rides and honestly i wouldnt be able to tell the difference between the U.S. work and the T.J work...............
> 
> if you give the labor workers an extra tip on the side they will go the extra mile.........
> ...


there are differences between what i consider a show car quality paint and a street car paint job. nothing i have ever seen out of tj has been "show" quality. youd probably have to explain/show someone down there what is "show" quality. even then, the amount of work it takes to do "show" quality work would probably end up costing the same down there; given that someone has the talent to do it. not worth the trouble taking the car to tj, especially to make a "show" car.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Paint jobs vary in price, but out here in Nor Cal we don't have 1/2 as many painters that Texas and Southern Cali have.

The paintjob I'm reffering to was flawless in my opinion and it was in Tijuana or Mexicali, either way I don't know what the price tag was.......


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Nov 11 2004, 01:54 AM~2383739-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>A SHOW QUALITY RIDE CAN BE DONE SOME OF THOSE GUYS HAVE THE TALENT....IT'S JUST YOU HAVE TO RESEARCH THE SHOPS FIRST.....AND I ALSO THINK THAT FLAWLESS RIDE REGAL KINGS TALKS ABOUT IS PROBABLY NOT AS NICE AS THE RIDES PAINTED OUT HERE


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

ive seen very few close to "flawless" paint jobs. im sure there are plenty of talented painters in all parts of the world that can do show work. the environment and motives painters have in TJ are completely different then painters in the US. again, not worth the hassle and possible problems. i dont travel mexico often anymore, no point getting caught up when you dont have to. especially over a paint job and some chrome. id send my car to TX or AZ before TJ, plenty of painters doing respectable work at FAIR prices. then you can get into what is "FAIR"? If you are paying 2500, you should expect a 2500 paint. if the paint comes out decent, then you lucked out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Nov 8 2004, 10:36 PM~2373621
> *That depends on how much spanish you speak and how well you know those running the shop before I would get into all that.I had a friend one time that brought his ride to T.J. to get his upholstery done cheap and instead they stashed some drugs into hi trunk,called the federales and took him to jail where they played russian roulet and put electrical wires on him and spyayed him with water for 3 days!!!!
> 
> Three thousand dollars of bribery from his family was the cost to regain his personal freedom!!!
> ...



DAMN, HOMIE WANTED SOME UPHOLSTERY AND THEY HOOKED HIS ASS UP WITH SOME TORTUREY, WHERE DID HE GO TO? T.J. OR TIKRIT?


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 18 2007, 05:40 PM~7933023
> *ive seen very few close to "flawless" paint jobs. im sure there are plenty of talented painters in all parts of the world that can do show work. the environment and motives painters have in TJ are completely different then painters in the US. again, not worth the hassle and possible problems. i dont travel mexico often anymore, no point getting caught up when you dont have to. especially over a paint job and some chrome. id send my car to TX or AZ before TJ, plenty of painters doing respectable work at FAIR prices. then you can get into what is "FAIR"? If you are paying 2500, you should expect a 2500 paint. if the paint comes out decent, then you lucked out
> *


People dont want to pay the price BUT, they still want the flawless body & paint job. It takes time to make the car come out right, and that inturn takes money. Thats why I stoped doing body & paint for other people. Now I was not asking for Chip Fosse prices by no means BUT, I dont work for pennys either.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

there are people who understand and those who dont. well i think some do, but still dont care. if you can get it for less, cool, im about saving money too, but there is a limit. also, the materials in mexico are not the same as here, that is why they charge so cheap for paint. if you want a decent paint job you are still going to have to buy the materials and take it to them; at that point what are you saving? 

save the 3 days of firehosing, the payoffs in the alleys, stress on your family and support your local paint and body shop.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 20 2007, 09:35 AM~7940822
> *there are people who understand and those who dont. well i think some do, but still dont care. if you can get it for less, cool, im about saving money too, but there is a limit. also, the materials in mexico are not the same as here, that is why they charge so cheap for paint. if you want a decent paint job you are still going to have to buy the materials and take it to them; at that point what are you saving?
> 
> save the 3 days of firehosing, the payoffs in the alleys, stress on your family and support your local paint and body shop.
> *



REAL TALK!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=168172445

If your looking for a TJ job try this guy. I met him a couple of weeks back and actually saw the article in Garage Magazine. He did some work on George Lopez's Chevy! Seems to be a nice guy and he backs all his work. He lives in the bay area but also lives in TJ where he has his shop j/c Classicos. He might give you a great deal and like I said backs his work up. he's motto 

"YOUR NOT HAPPY I’M NOT HAPPY What that means to me is that your car doesn’t leave my shop until we’re both satisfied". 

Xavier


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 18 2007, 09:45 AM~7930714
> *if you cant visit your painter within a reasonable car drive trip, dont drop of the car there. plus why would you want someone in TJ to do work on the car? park the car in the garage save some chips and do it with somone who has a shop and has insurance on the place. i sense a pattern here chicken, first the chrome now TJ? i think you are trying to hard to save some money.
> *


Uhhhmmmm.......I appreciate your concern and all, but *this topic is from 2004*. The car has been painted for over two years. I sense a patern in your comments. Look at the build up on my car, did I opt for that chrome? did I get the car painted in TJ? In *2004*, I posted that TJ is no good for insurance purposes. Big deal if I have asked some valid questions. Nothing wrong with crediting or discrediting things people be saying. How wrong of me.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 18 2007, 04:26 PM~7932941
> *IT'S NOT BAD BUT DO BE CAREFUL...IT CAN GET RUFF...BUT JUST GO TO TJ FOR WHAT YOU NEED AND THATS ALL...IF YOU HAVE YOUR RIDE...IF ANYTHING ELSE FUK IT TJ IS COOL....I'LL BE THERE IN 2 WEEKS LET ME KNOW BRO
> 
> *


Thanks bro. But this is an old topic and the car been painted for over two years. We all still meeting up at that soul food restaurant or what?

Some of it did get painted across the border, but the Canadian border that is..lol.


----------



## aleks594 (Mar 18, 2009)

Had a shop near the big flag do a paint job on my truck, they replaced a door, removed some dents and repainted the whole truck for $800.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 14 2007, 01:09 PM~8104672
> *Thanks bro. But this is an old topic and the car been painted for over two years. We all still meeting up at that soul food restaurant or what?
> 
> Some of it did get painted across the border, but the Canadian border that is..lol.
> ...


NICE RIDE!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SouthSideCustoms_@Jan 17 2010, 09:32 PM~16321565
> *:scrutinize:
> *



x100000000000000000000000000000000000

se nota k no conocen como esta el pedo en tj y se dejan llevar x lo k c ve en la tv jaja
o no victor..............

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=518735&st=0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

didn't you get the moon roof done in TJ? :wow:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 18 2010, 08:31 AM~16325328
> *didn't you get the moon roof done in TJ?  :wow:
> *


I got most of it hooked up in TJ......it was a happy ending. :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 18 2010, 11:13 AM~16326167
> *I got most of it hooked up in TJ......it was a happy ending.  :cheesy:
> *


i expect nothing less from you.

i just took mine down there for some pattern work on the roof - I told 'em the chicken eater sent me. 

free tacos and beer all day. you got mad connections, b!


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

PURO TJ


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GCORONA53_@Jan 19 2010, 09:41 AM~16337888
> *PURO TJ
> *


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mad_joker_@May 18 2007, 03:21 AM~7929085
> *they do fuckin tight up jobs down there and nobodys gonna assault or kidnapp yuor asses lmfao  fuckin pussy asses
> *


you got that right!!!!!!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 7 2004, 08:32 PM~2369909
> *I've heard of South Side in TJ, but are there other shops down there? Are they any good? Anyone ever dealt with them and what are prices like down there?
> *


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

WELL WHAT I'M HEARING IS THAT IN CALI TO MANY REGULATION IN PAINT SHOPS NOW THAT SOME ONE CAME UP WITH WATER BASE PAINT BETTER FOR THE ENVIRONMENT SO YOU GOTTA GO OUT OF STATE. PLUS THE PAINT IS ONLY GOOD FOR LIKE 5 YRS WHAT I'VE HEARD. NOW TO GO TO T.J YOU'RE TAKING A BIG CHANCE TO MAKE IT BACK WITH ALL THE KILLINGS AND BATTLE GOING ON OVER THERE.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Jan 20 2010, 03:38 PM~16354360
> *WELL WHAT I'M HEARING IS THAT IN CALI TO MANY REGULATION IN PAINT SHOPS NOW THAT SOME ONE CAME UP WITH WATER BASE PAINT BETTER FOR THE ENVIRONMENT SO YOU GOTTA GO OUT OF STATE. PLUS THE PAINT IS ONLY GOOD FOR LIKE 5 YRS WHAT I'VE HEARD. NOW TO GO TO T.J YOU'RE TAKING A BIG CHANCE TO MAKE IT BACK WITH ALL THE KILLINGS AND BATTLE GOING ON OVER THERE.
> *


Don't forget about the Donkey Shows.


----------



## novita62 (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHOCOLATE TYE_@Jan 20 2010, 04:38 PM~16354360
> *WELL WHAT I'M HEARING IS THAT IN CALI TO MANY REGULATION IN PAINT SHOPS NOW THAT SOME ONE CAME UP WITH WATER BASE PAINT BETTER FOR THE ENVIRONMENT SO YOU GOTTA GO OUT OF STATE. PLUS THE PAINT IS ONLY GOOD FOR LIKE 5 YRS WHAT I'VE HEARD. NOW TO GO TO T.J YOU'RE TAKING A BIG CHANCE TO MAKE IT BACK WITH ALL THE KILLINGS AND BATTLE GOING ON OVER THERE.
> *



Not everything that you hear in the news is true. Yes there is a lot of violence going on but face it, violence is everywere even in the states isn't it?


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR A CANDY ON A 84 2 DOOR FLEET SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 20 2010, 05:43 PM~16355317
> *HOW MUCH FOR A CANDY ON A 84 2 DOOR FLEET SOUTH SIDE CUSTOMS
> *


i will send you a PM whit the price


----------



## CHOCOLATE TYE (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by novita62_@Jan 20 2010, 04:32 PM~16355158
> *Not everything that you hear in the news is true. Yes there is a lot of violence going on but face it, violence is everywere even in the states isn't it?
> *


TRUE VIOLENCE IS EVERYWHERE I LIVE IN EAST L.A SO I SEE A LOT OF VIOLENCE BUT HERE I FEEL SAFER (MY OPINION)


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 20 2010, 05:09 PM~16354804
> *Don't forget about the Donkey Shows.
> *


that's definitely a positive aspect of TJ.


----------



## TRC931 (Sep 15, 2009)

Wasnt that stories of TJ from "Born in East LA" and "Up in smoke"??


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

esque detail here have to do the work of Tijuana because the quality is very good that is paid with money homie, including myself and seen cars painted crusader tapis chromos residents because the arm here in Tijuana nobody tells them to come to Tijuana if you do not want but it is very good option.

my advice is, who wants to come, come with someone who conosca uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECTOR664 (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@May 20 2007, 10:35 AM~7940822
> *there are people who understand and those who dont. well i think some do, but still dont care. if you can get it for less, cool, im about saving money too, but there is a limit. also, the materials in mexico are not the same as here, that is why they charge so cheap for paint. if you want a decent paint job you are still going to have to buy the materials and take it to them; at that point what are you saving?
> 
> save the 3 days of firehosing, the payoffs in the alleys, stress on your family and support your local paint and body shop.
> *



Let me tell you you're wrong the matter is the same spend as much just because you save on labor for this Reason 1dollar in tijuana worth 13pesos and a basic salary ince 1000 pesos that are 76dollares wing entonses weeks can you tell me if in pay pressures which your money is more expensive than ours in tons'll know why many believe is worthwhile.

I will not change your mind you only discounts :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

why dont you guys just travel a lil bit farther and come to San Diego!


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

I spent to much time crossing the border to go on a baja trip better be worth it


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Almost a 10 year old topic gtfo


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Ps fce's lac is ugly as fuck


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> Ps fce's lac is ugly as fuck


but do you eat fried chicken?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> but do you eat fried chicken?


Im black breh so yea


Wait, wha?


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Ive heard of South Side out there but know or seen pictures of the cars they've done:dunno:


----------

